# 


----------


## Dmitriy01

!   ?

----------

1  2001 . N 55
"       N -1 " "

" " ( N -1)

    ,     - .
        .
         .
        ,    ( , ,  ,  ,      ),      ( 1 - 6). ,    ,         .
     ,   ,   ,      ,         ,    ( 7 - 8),   (),      ( 9).
,     ( 1      6  8   ),                 ,     .
             .                .           .
              .

----------

71 .      ( ).     ?      ?

----------


## mizeri

> 71 .      ( ).     ?      ?


 ? -         ?

----------

*mizeri*,      ,   .          .     .

----------


## mizeri

> *mizeri*,      ,   .          .     .


   ,   , -         - .    . ..         .               .

----------

*mizeri*,   -  .  2006   .     ,    -   .

----------

** ,     .
  ,  ,  ,        .
       "   "?   -   ,         ,       .   ,    2006    ,    .

----------


## mizeri

> *mizeri*,   -  .  2006   .     ,    -   .


      1,  -      .
  ,          ,     ?   1     - .. -1 .-10 .-10 71,  - 1 - 100 .  -  1071  .., ..     .    ?         " " -  .   ,   ,         .

----------

*mizeri*,      .  1,   ,       -    .,    ,     ,  ........ 
** ,   ,    ,  ,  ,     , ..    . , ..  :Smilie:

----------

> ** ,   ,    ,  ,  ,     , ..    . , ..


   ,     ,   ,      .      ,    " "    .

----------


## k***ll

?
   worde     .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

